

Ask HN: Is the Quantum Energy Generator project another breakthrough project? - drethemadrapper

The crypto-currencies have shown that we don&#x27;t have to be totally dependent on the private&#x2F;govt. banks - central banks - to make money &amp; use it as a medium of exchange.
The solar energy kits have also shown that the government&#x2F;private-owned and costly electricity we use at our various homes can be replaced with a solar kit that can generate pretty much the same amount of energy AND we don&#x27;t have to continue paying the enterprises the huge amount of monies for electricity.<p>Is the QEG project (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hopegirl2012.wordpress.com&#x2F;) pragmatic enough to be explored by the masses like they explored the crypto-currencies &amp; the solar-kits projects out there?
======
asmicom
Thanks for bringing this up Dre, I have always wanted to ask this question.

